# .,Raccoon kill with picture



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Numair Ahmed said:


> 45 caliber lead and natural catapult double 25 to 20 mm tbg


45 caliber lead and natural catapult double 25 to 20 mm tbg head shot
It was About 15 meters away I shot it out the window of my car boom the lead ball went right to the it's head 
And stunned it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Photo?

Cheers ..... Charles

Sorry ... I must have posted while you were loading the photo. Good shooting!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

What kind of bands? What's the story? Where's the pic, I need info man. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Racoon


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Raccoon


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

What distance did you get it at?? Was it a headshot?? So many questions man. lol


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Your questions will be answered above^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work, you can totally eat that too. Keep the pelt as well man!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooting i have taken a few my self its not easy


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shot!

i have taken One with a slingshot and .44 lead while he was on my trash can.


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

I know a farmer with a raccoon problem and I have 45cal lead looks like I have a new mission. Awesome work. I've been waiting for a post like this.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shot ! them things are pretty mean and quite intelligent.



Clever Moniker said:


> Keep the pelt as well man!!


ive always wanted to get a ****, just so i can have a **** skin hat. the desert ***** out here are mostly brown, not grey.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Imperial said:


> nice shot ! them things are pretty mean and quite intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A brown **** hat would be cool !


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> nice shot ! them things are pretty mean and quite intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me TOO! Totally want to get a **** skin hat!!! I'd rock a brown **** skin hat...


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > nice shot ! them things are pretty mean and quite intelligent.
> ...


Looks like we all have a mission to make a raccoon hat then.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Raccoons beware..... The slingshot hunting team wants to wear you on our heads......


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm for it. They've been creating garbage problems in the neighbourhood.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shot, congrats.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Did the lead just stun it, or kill it? Did you have to finish it off After the shot?


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

I am NOT!!!!!!!!eating the raccoon


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Numair Ahmed said:


> I am NOT!!!!!!!!eating the raccoon


Then why kill it?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Raccoons taste good actually.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm willing to eat a squrriel but a raccoon is where I'd draw the line.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

My girlfriend really wants one for a pet... I best not show her these pics lol


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe the raccoon was a problem in some way ? Be pointless and stupid to kill anything for no reason surely; and not good for the image of the sport.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Numair Ahmed said:


> I am NOT!!!!!!!!eating the raccoon


You can totally eat a raccoon for sure!! The pelts are useful too!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

par boil put on grill or deep fry they are good


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I prefer deep fried!  Whenever i cooked raccoon i have to boil him before i put him on the grill the ones here are real tough meat.

Lol i remember one time i was 7 years old and i shot a **** with my pellet gun, And my grandpa cooked it for me and my mom thought i was crazy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to eat raccoon fairly frequently when I was a boy. It can be tough, so par boiling is a good idea ... or make it into a camp stew in a pressure cooker. Believe it or not, in older editions of that old standby *The Joy of Cooking*, there are recipes for raccoon. I would not hesitate to eat one, assuming it was properly dressed and cooked well.






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a redbone coonhound And I hunt raccoon and bear with him
I use a 22 and for bear 416 mag.


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

Charles said:


> I used to eat raccoon fairly frequently when I was a boy. It can be tough, so par boiling is a good idea ... or make it into a camp stew in a pressure cooker. Believe it or not, in older editions of that old standby *The Joy of Cooking*, there are recipes for raccoon. I would not hesitate to eat one, assuming it was properly dressed and cooked well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had already watched this before


----------

